# New drivers read UP posts based on our recomendation and walk away



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Our driver group are asked all the time by passengers about whether they should drive ride share and what we think of it. We are straight with them about the reality of driver compensation, the increase in bad passenger behavior and the dangers of driving in crime ridden neighborhoods. We encourage these passengers / potential drivers to come on this site and read and get an education about the reality of this gig from drivers around the country and the world.

We decided to take things one step further and made up a little business card with the uberpeople web site address and a follow up e-mail to our driver group. We hand them out to passengers and recommend that they get a balanced perspective of ride share and a reality check on what they are hearing from Uber and Lyft.

We are happy to report that we heard back from 11 new drivers this week who went to the UP site, read posts and decided that they did not want to drive, based on what they read. Only, one new driver said that he would move forward with trying driving after reading this site. But, even he had reservations about his personal safety once he read the NJ section of UP.

We are happy to hear feedback and suggestions from other drivers on our little reality check strategy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you have a picture of this card you made?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you have a picture of this card you made?


I will send one out, but all it has is the uberpeople site address on one side and our driver group e mail address on the other side. . Its nothing fancy. We printed 2000 of them at Staples and gave them out to a bunch of our drivers last week to keep in their cars. I had 100 cards in my car and they are all gone, so a lot of passengers took the cards without even having a discussion with me about ride share driving.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I'm sure they will be welcome with open arms lol

There will be a bogo on HOW MUCH CAN I MAKE threads for the next month


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

but this driver in Trenton told me he is clearing $5k a week


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group are asked all the time by passengers about whether they should drive ride share and what we think of it. We are straight with them about the reality of driver compensation, the increase in bad passenger behavior and the dangers of driving in crime ridden neighborhoods. We encourage these passengers / potential drivers to come on this site and read and get an education about the reality of this gig from drivers around the country and the world.
> 
> We decided to take things one step further and made up a little business card with the uberpeople web site address and a follow up e-mail to our driver group. We hand them out to passengers and recommend that they get a balanced perspective of ride share and a reality check on what they are hearing from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What are you talking about


We are talking about directing more potential drivers to UP as well as passengers so that they can get some realistic information about the reality of ride share driving rather than listening to some bull from Uber and Lyft staff.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's basically a trap. Taxi driving was the same but in a different way. With taxi driving here you worked 12 hour shifts. You'd start just doing maybe 2-3 days a week. Just some part time work for extra spending money, etc. But then at some point the money would get so bad that before you knew it you were working 6-7 days a week, 12 hours a day just to survive. Before you knew it you were living in a hotel and always at threat of being evicted -- even when you were working 70 hours a week! I knew some cab drivers who worked 14 days straight and still lived in a roach infested motel. That's how it was here during the recession anyway!

Uber is the same sort of trap except a little different because you make your own hours. Sure. You get to choose when and where you work. YEP. But if you need to make a certain amount to live and due to oversaturation and Uber taking more of the fare your pay per hour decreases, what are you left to do? You have to work longer hours. It's a trap. *With this gig your pay per hour will never go up in the long term. It will only go down.* You can bank on that! The end result is ultimately nearly the same as above with the taxi game. Except more than likely it'll end in a repo or in a big car repair where you have no money to fix it. This will be the end result even when you are out there busting your butt and working 70+ hours a week because the pay per hour fell so low. And let us not even talk about what this does to your health. I know several cab drivers who died of heart attacks. At least one died IN THE CAB.

If anyone reading this is on the ropes about doing it, feel free to private message me. I'll give you all the details you want! Don't think I'm BS'ing one bit. I'm not.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> It's basically a trap. Taxi driving was the same but in a different way. With taxi driving here you worked 12 hour shifts. You'd start just doing maybe 2-3 days a week. Just some part time work for extra spending money, etc. But then at some point the money would get so bad that before you knew it you were working 6-7 days a week, 12 hours a day just to survive. Before you knew it you were living in a hotel and always at threat of being evicted -- even when you were working 70 hours a week! I knew some cab drivers who worked 14 days straight and still lived in a roach infested motel. That's how it was here during the recession anyway!
> 
> Uber is the same sort of trap except a little different because you make your own hours. Sure. You get to choose when and where you work. YEP. But if you need to make a certain amount to live and due to oversaturation and Uber taking more of the fare your pay per hour decreases, what are you left to do? You have to work longer hours. It's a trap. *With this gig your pay per hour will never go up in the long term. It will only go down.* You can bank on that! The end result is ultimately nearly the same as above with the taxi game. Except more than likely it'll end in a repo or in a big car repair where you have no money to fix it. This will be the end result even when you are out there busting your butt and working 70+ hours a week because the pay per hour fell so low. And let us not even talk about what this does to your health. I know several cab drivers who died of heart attacks. At least one died IN THE CAB.
> 
> If anyone reading this is on the ropes about doing it, feel free to private message me. I'll give you all the details you want! Don't think I'm BS'ing one bit. I'm not.


Nailed it....BINGO....!!!

Sometines you hit it out of the park...8>)

Best post of the week...8>)

Rakos


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i actually think this is a good idea. when asked about driving I always tell them about this website and not the local facebook group. this place is real, facebook is full of gullible people who aren't aware of the reality of rideshare.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I am just astounded at how few drivers out there even know about the UP site when I ask them about it when I am a passenger. 

There are also a little of passengers who are " driver curious". It's something that they are attracted to and think that it's glaorous and fun and easy money. They don't quite believe me when I am straight with them about the reality of driving. Sending them here to UP seems to be quite the eye opener for them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> It's basically a trap. Taxi driving was the same but in a different way. With taxi driving here you worked 12 hour shifts. You'd start just doing maybe 2-3 days a week. Just some part time work for extra spending money, etc. But then at some point the money would get so bad that before you knew it you were working 6-7 days a week, 12 hours a day just to survive. Before you knew it you were living in a hotel and always at threat of being evicted -- even when you were working 70 hours a week! I knew some cab drivers who worked 14 days straight and still lived in a roach infested motel. That's how it was here during the recession anyway!
> 
> Uber is the same sort of trap except a little different because you make your own hours. Sure. You get to choose when and where you work. YEP. But if you need to make a certain amount to live and due to oversaturation and Uber taking more of the fare your pay per hour decreases, what are you left to do? You have to work longer hours. It's a trap. *With this gig your pay per hour will never go up in the long term. It will only go down.* You can bank on that! The end result is ultimately nearly the same as above with the taxi game. Except more than likely it'll end in a repo or in a big car repair where you have no money to fix it. This will be the end result even when you are out there busting your butt and working 70+ hours a week because the pay per hour fell so low. And let us not even talk about what this does to your health. I know several cab drivers who died of heart attacks. At least one died IN THE CAB.
> 
> If anyone reading this is on the ropes about doing it, feel free to private message me. I'll give you all the details you want! Don't think I'm BS'ing one bit. I'm not.












*La jaula aunque sea de oro, no deja de ser jaula.*


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

there was one kid i drove who was probably 20 yrs or so asking me questions, he was kind of asking around the topic and me being the to the point person i am, after a couple questions i asked if he was thinking about driving. he admitted he was, i told him to come here. i neither encouraged nor discouraged him to sign up. i am leaving that to y'all.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

That’s fantastic op!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group are asked all the time by passengers about whether they should drive ride share and what we think of it. We are straight with them about the reality of driver compensation, the increase in bad passenger behavior and the dangers of driving in crime ridden neighborhoods. We encourage these passengers / potential drivers to come on this site and read and get an education about the reality of this gig from drivers around the country and the world.
> 
> We decided to take things one step further and made up a little business card with the uberpeople web site address and a follow up e-mail to our driver group. We hand them out to passengers and recommend that they get a balanced perspective of ride share and a reality check on what they are hearing from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


This is good except the majority of the posters here are negative.

Actually this should be a Featured Thread.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This is good except the majority of the posters here are negative.
> 
> Actually this should be a Featured Thread.


Yes, I know posters here are negative but they are accurate and realistic about ride share. We are not telling any potential new driver what to think. We are simply recommending that they do their research by reading here on UP.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Yes, I know posters here are negative but they are accurate and realistic about ride share. We are not telling any potential new driver what to think. We are simply recommending that they do their research by reading here on UP.


Maybe we just have too many sock puppets in LA. I find the excessive negativity to often be inaccurate and unrealistic.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Glad you're doing this. There's enough of us poor suckers on the road getting robbed. lmao
But, no, honestly, you're also doing your part to stop the ant breeding. Maybe it'll start, albeit slowly, breeding tippers and a sense of graciousness (though that might be too much to ask for from today's generation) instead.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

new driver here, 3 weeks and 280 rides so far, and it is pretty discouraging the dollar per hour when all is said and done. Tips would make it worth it a bit but they have been too few so far though increasing still not enough. the fun factor of meeting people and going places I normally wouldn't is keeping me in for now


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

The advice we offer to all potential new drivers is to have a full time job or business and only do this for extra money on a part time basis. There is simply too much instability working for Uber or Lyft to depend on it as a full time job. 

We really emphasize the danger inherent in this work from driving into high crime neighborhoods. 

I am happy to report that our disaffected new driver total has now increased to 18 so far since this little project began a week ago. There may be many more new drivers who we don't know about and who could have ignored our advice to read the UP thoroughly or who did not bother to e mail us with a follow up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I flat out discourage riders thinking about it. I throw Uber squarely under the bus.

I also tell them I'm being honest when I could make it all unicorns farting rainbows to get them to sign up for a referral fee.










I need to sleep at night. Interestingly most that I give the truth to wind up tipping.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

If they ask about pay, a long explanation is not necessary. You simply offer to show them how much you made for the trip. Then If they say, "Well what about tips?" Then you say, "You are going to tip me?" That should answer their question.


----------



## JTA_AKA (Oct 3, 2018)

Some great thoughts and ideas here. I've been an Uber driver for a year+, 2000+ trips, 4.97 rating, and at this point I'd honestly rather dig ditches for a living. I'm going to start pointing anyone who asks to the UP site as well.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

JTA_AKA said:


> Some great thoughts and ideas here. I've been an Uber driver for a year+, 2000+ trips, 4.97 rating, and at this point I'd honestly rather dig ditches for a living. I'm going to start pointing anyone who asks to the UP site as well.


Our little education project for prospective new drivers continues its upward trajectory. We have now heard from 29 potential drivers who took our cards, came to the UP and have decided to not pursue ride share driving. We heard from three drivers who are going to proceed anyway, but who expressed their thanks for introducing them to the UP site and who found the commentary here very valuable. As an aside, our driver group has found that our tips have increased from passengers that we discuss the financial challenges of driving with when they are in our cars.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I talked a LOT of people out of driving for uber/lyft.

"Don't believe me go look up "uberpeople.net"

"But all my other drivers said something different.

"BUt i don't want to go to heck for signing you up for that cluster fudge of a not-job money losing opportunity."


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i explain how awful it generally is to anyone who asks. Do you see boober? this is what happens when you dick around millions of potential "brand ambassadors".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I find the excessive negativity to often be inaccurate and unrealistic.


Count me in with this opinion.

Every time I go to another thread here, I see "I drove off and then waited five minutes to cancel" and "I wouldn't tolerate that in my car. I've kicked out riders for that."

If I felt like I had to operate that way, I'd quit and find something more interesting to do to make money. And no, I'm not in California.

Christine


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Count me in with this opinion.
> Every time I go to another thread here, I see "I drove off and then waited five minutes to cancel" and "I wouldn't tolerate that in my car. I've kicked out riders for that."
> If I felt like I had to operate that way, I'd quit and find something more interesting to do to make money. And no, I'm not in California


Hmm... Okay. I can see this coming from some people. HOWEVER, keep in mind that the three biggest investments you'll ever make in life will be the kids from your womb, the house you live in, and the car you drive.
But due to circumstances, you need a job with a semi lucrative pay check, minimal labor, and a nice flexible schedule. You don't mind using that equity investment in your car as turn over for money in pocket. So you do Uber/Lyft because of the fact that this fits in easily with all of the necessary ticks on your checklist of must haves.
BUT its still one of your big three investments. Meaning, regardless of the equity being traded, its STILL something that means something to your value.
Would you then still be willing to tolerate people disrespecting said investment?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group are asked all the time by passengers about whether they should drive ride share and what we think of it. We are straight with them about the reality of driver compensation, the increase in bad passenger behavior and the dangers of driving in crime ridden neighborhoods. We encourage these passengers / potential drivers to come on this site and read and get an education about the reality of this gig from drivers around the country and the world.
> 
> We decided to take things one step further and made up a little business card with the uberpeople web site address and a follow up e-mail to our driver group. We hand them out to passengers and recommend that they get a balanced perspective of ride share and a reality check on what they are hearing from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


" Oh Mothers, Tell your children
Not to do the things i've done" . . .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Would you then still be willing to tolerate people disrespecting said investment?


I've tolerated tremendous insults to my dignity in salaried jobs. My former profession was my biggest single investment ever, in terms of time. Which as we all know, is money.

So yeah, I might.

C


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

If there's a large turn over of ants, wouldn't you think uber would take care of their drivers better? sometimes that turn over says a lot. They monitor activity %s and know it's a hustle not everyone cut out for.



merryon2nd said:


> Glad you're doing this. There's enough of us poor suckers on the road getting robbed. lmao
> But, no, honestly, you're also doing your part to stop the ant breeding. Maybe it'll start, albeit slowly, breeding tippers and a sense of graciousness (though that might be too much to ask for from today's generation) instead.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This is good except the majority of the posters here are negative.
> 
> Actually this should be a Featured Thread.


I think that's the point. The posters here may be negative, but most are realistic.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager I may have missed it, but it would be helpful if you explained what exactly your group is. Thanks.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Just a little update on this project. Our driver group calculates that we have disencouraged a hundred potential drivers from driving ride share. We kept up our project for the last three weeks and I know that I heard from 15 potential drivers who were my passengers and who went to this UP site at my recommendation and have decided to not pursue ride share. The UP site provides a frank, candid and realistic assessment of the opportunity and challenge presented by ride share driving. We are going to keep doing it and try to measure our impact.



ftupelo said:


> Ride-Share-Risk-Manager I may have missed it, but it would be helpful if you explained what exactly your group is. Thanks.


 We are a group of guys who live in NNJ and we are part of an international men's organization. Many of us are from Europe and Australia and New Zealand. We have about 40 guys in our organization who got into driving ride share four years ago as a part time and interim gig when times were good and the passengers were better. Many of us still drive ride share and we have a sub group who meet regularly and is on WhatsApp about what we see going on out there on the road.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well good luck keeping new drivers off the road. It's not something I'm going to devote time to. There will always be too many ants out there. But even so, I didn't have any trouble getting rides today.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Well good luck keeping new drivers off the road. It's not something I'm going to devote time to. There will always be too many ants out there. But even so, I didn't have any trouble getting rides today.


We are simply directing potential drivers to this UP site and letting them make up their own minds about whether to pursue ride share driving. We only know the result when these drivers choose to e mail us and tell us what they decided to do. We are not telling anyone what to do, we are simply providing them access to information on UP and letting them draw their own conclusions about the merits of ride share driving.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I've tolerated tremendous insults to my dignity in salaried jobs. My former profession was my biggest single investment ever, in terms of time. Which as we all know, is money.


While I can agree with this (as an auto tech I've taken all kinds of verbal and mental abuse because of 'female in male dominated workplace') I was making GUARANTEED money flat rate at those types of jobs. Work was guaranteed, and I generally made MORE than hours worked. A little abuse was deemed OKAY in my mind because money was something that was, regardless of dead time, coming into my accounts.

Uber, on the other hand, is not a guarantee. So when something looks both insulting AND unprofitable, I don't have time for it.



x100 said:


> If there's a large turn over of ants, wouldn't you think uber would take care of their drivers better? sometimes that turn over says a lot. They monitor activity %s and know it's a hustle not everyone cut out for.


Alas, the problem wasn't created in a day. It was created over YEARS of lying and manipulation. It'll take that and longer to fix the issues that were caused. Even to START to fix the issues. And it takes months to years for each new driver to figure out what is already known by those of us that have been out there doing the beats for years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahhhh . . . 
Recruitment & Idealism
And Reality.

Humming " The Space Between"- Dave Matthews Band

Yes
Invite them to hear from the Long term drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You can tell a child a thousand times not to touch it because it's hot, but he won't figure it out until that child burns his hand. 

I say let them all become rideshare drivers. Let them learn the hard way. Nothing wrong with a gullible person having no way to fix their totaled vehicle. Hell, rideshare ruined the passenger vehicle transportation industry forever. There are many like myself that would love to see all the ignorant idiots whom ruined our business get a taste of reality. Those Uber commercials on tv make this industry look so peaceful and promising.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It takes anyone with half a brain to know you can’t pencil in numbers in doing this in anything other then a POS car you are ready to walk away from, people are bored and are looking for whatever....I’m barely making ends in my old car lol Why is it trendy to be a faux cab driver with no benefits IN a NICE car that depreciates..mind boggling


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ahhhh . . .
> Recruitment & Idealism
> And Reality.


Ironically, Uber tends to use the same manipulation tactics that the military does when it comes recruitment.

Military: Join us! See the world! Go to school on us! Get a paycheck and get training that'll set you up for success in life! Etc etc etc
What they don't tell you: You may or may not wear the brain matter of the guy you played halo with last night. You may or may not end up with life altering PTSD. You may or may not come home in a pine box. Etc etc etc

Uber: Work on your own terms! Make your own hours! Cash out whenever you want to up to 6X a day! Etc etc etc
What they don't tell you: You will be working long hours to make the gig sustainable. You will be using up all the usefulness of your car FAR before its time. You will be paying expenses and maintenance cost that you've never considered. You will be enlightened to some of the worse of humanity. Etc etc etc

The worse of the job is hidden under a veil till self discovered. And it messes people up. 
Reality is sometimes a tough pill to swallow, and for the gullible, its an impossibility that they never grasp till their under water being dragged by an anchor. People that are hooked by pretty, flowery words, will be hooked no matter how much of the truth you give them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PsyOps 101.

Many layers.

To peel.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been reading and following this thread since it's birth. And (this is very unusual for me) I have not commented, just absorbed. Great discussion, and, yes, it _should _be a featured thread.

Some have been here long enough to remember when, a year ago, I commented that there is a "finite number of people who would do this job" and that the day would come when "there won't be enough people to do this job, especially at the rate that they are burning through drivers". I was ridiculed and chastised, and cried myself to sleep that night.

But, hey, HEY. This is the beginning. 
Hear that Uber? 
You gotta DO something to keep drivers, because your all-in bet on self piloted didn't work. You need us. 
Can you learn something from that Lyft?

There are now more jobs in this country than there are people to fill them. Hours worked per worker is up. Pay per hour worked is up.
"They" need "us". Or, at least, their need for us has increased dramatically these last few months. 
I think this trend will continue.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have been reading and following this thread since it's birth. And (this is very unusual for me) I have not commented, just absorbed. Great discussion, and, yes, it _should _be a featured thread.
> 
> Some have been here long enough to remember when, a year ago, I commented that there is a "finite number of people who would do this job" and that the day would come when "there won't be enough people to do this job, especially at the rate that they are burning through drivers". I was ridiculed and chastised, and cried myself to sleep that night.
> 
> ...


People are bored, they never actually did anything "exciting" so they Uber...it is the draw, for me it is like cleaning gutters because I was a news photographer but others have never did anything but had cube jobs, it is a draw for them to be "daring" it is quite compatible I will say in terms of uncertainty and whatever risk? It plays on some kind of thing...I am only doing this for the fredom, this is like mopping floors in terms of actual adventure


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> There are now more jobs in this country than there are people to fill them.


Not quite. There are more jobs in this country than there are people *WILLING *to fill them. Unemployment numbers are based on claims, not the low life losers that are too lazy to get a job, never had a job or are 35 years old living at home and still sucking on mom's tit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm just sayin ... that cleaning the gutters or suckin moms teet is maybe ... maybe, two worse jobs than Ubering. Sure, they'll always be some to do the job, but they need many.
I think there's too many people doing this job now, that are realizing that.

My next prediction:
There will be a great exodus of drivers leaving Uber.
Lyft will realize that there is an opportunity there for them and increase drivers pay considerably.
Rideshare riders will pay increases because everything else in their lives is going up, and buying a car is out of the question.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I'm just sayin ... that cleaning the gutters or suckin moms teet is maybe ... maybe, two worse jobs than Ubering. Sure, they'll always be some to do the job, but they need many.
> I think there's too many people doing this job now, that are realizing that.
> 
> My next prediction:
> ...


I hope man, anyone in a car that is not a POS should get out fast, I'm just treating this gig as one long story lol


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I'm just sayin ... that cleaning the gutters or suckin moms teet is maybe ... maybe, two worse jobs than Ubering. Sure, they'll always be some to do the job, but they need many.
> I think there's too many people doing this job now, that are realizing that.
> 
> My next prediction:
> ...


I'm still just flabbergasted they're going to launch an IPO in the midst of BILLIONS OF LOSSES and a complete implosion of retaining drivers??!! Then again, Wall Street ain't exactly logical these days. Who needs to turn a profit??!!?? Run it up and just hope you can get to the door when the S hits the fan


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> I'm still just flabbergasted they're going to launch an IPO in the midst of BILLIONS OF LOSSES and a complete implosion of retaining drivers??!! Then again, Wall Street ain't exactly logical these days. Who needs to turn a profit??!!?? Run it up and just hope you can get to the door when the S hits the fan


There is the seduction of the amazon tactic of how they became

When really amazon makes their money selling other people's crap eBay style


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I think that's the point. The posters here may be negative, but most are realistic.


You want to hear something crazy? For some reason when prospective drivers ask me about the job and I tell them about my few violent/addict encounters, that doesn't sway them. I think they think that will never happen to them because, statistically it's rare, right? But when I mention pax puking in my car, and me cleaning it up by hand, that *really* dissuades them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> My next prediction:
> There will be a great exodus of drivers leaving Uber.


That's ok, because every year another 3.8 million Americans become the legal age to drive for Uber and another 2 million Americans lose their retail jobs to the fast growing industry of online purchasing.

Won't be long before every car dealership in America will be a Carvana, before every bank teller will be automated, before every stitch of clothing will be shipped in an Amazon box. That will leave another 20 million Americans to become Uber drivers. Who needs SDC's when you'll have millions willing to use their personal vehicles for $.40/mile.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It does take years or great advice to know how shitty this is, which...I’m. Shocked I’m not banned for saying time and time again even though banned twice for much less, anyways “ Yay” Love from Russia ?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Problem is, for every one of us with a horror story (vomiting in car, property damage, assault, unveiled threats, etc, etc, etc) there are a hundred drivers out there telling people how GREAT the gig is (make 90k a year, being able to take exotic trips just on uber income, etc, etc, etc). And while BAD experiences tend to stay with the people that hear them the best, promises of the green paper kind of push intellect to the back of the mind. Because stories can scare you. But the green stuff pays the bills. And if the promise of the green stuff is greater than the scare, people will chase it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Problem is, for every one of us with a horror story (vomiting in car, property damage, assault, unveiled threats, etc, etc, etc) there are a hundred drivers out there telling people how GREAT the gig is (make 90k a year, being able to take exotic trips just on uber income, etc, etc, etc). And while BAD experiences tend to stay with the people that hear them the best, promises of the green paper kind of push intellect to the back of the mind. Because stories can scare you. But the green stuff pays the bills. And if the promise of the green stuff is greater than the scare, people will chase it.


I am not hitting on you, but you know about cars and should so be an author, let's forget I hit on you that you are hot that you know cars, thank god nobody saw


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I am not hitting on you, but you know about cars and should so be an author, let's forget I hit on you that you are hot that you know cars, thank god nobody saw


LMAO, you win. We're good man  I'll work on something to put out there for fun. I got time to kill anyway!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, you win. We're good man  I'll work on something to put out there for fun. I got time to kill anyway!


This


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Unemployment numbers are based on claims,


Actually, the unemployment rate is determined from a survey, both in-person and telephone.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> Actually, the unemployment rate is determined from a survey, both in-person and telephone.


If you speak fluent English and are unemployed please press 1 now.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> Actually, the unemployment rate is determined from a survey, both in-person and telephone.


And the number of ppl whose unemployment benefits ended are considered employed I believe.



merryon2nd said:


> Ironically, Uber tends to use the same manipulation tactics that the military does when it comes recruitment.
> 
> Military: Join us! See the world!
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

x100 said:


> And the number of ppl whose unemployment benefits ended are considered employed I believe.


No, they're just considered not unemployed. We never hear about the employment rate, just the unemployment rate. And if you're unemployed in this country for more then 2 months then that is your lazy ass fault. I've had a job everyday of my life since '77. No reason not to ever have a job in this country. It might not be the one you want, but it's a job until you find the one you want.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You want to hear something crazy? For some reason when prospective drivers ask me about the job and I tell them about my few violent/addict encounters, that doesn't sway them. I think they think that will never happen to them because, statistically it's rare, right? But when I mention pax puking in my car, and me cleaning it up by hand, that *really* dissuades them.


That's cuz puke is STANKY AF!!

:hungover::yuck::dead::grumpy::vomit::depressed::wtf::sour::yawn::depressed::arghh::bored::shifty::meh::dead::yuck:


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^@ Seal, I am still looking full time for a part timer...


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, they're just considered not unemployed. We never hear about the employment rate, just the unemployment rate. And if you're unemployed in this country for more then 2 months then that is your lazy ass fault. I've had a job everyday of my life since '77. No reason not to ever have a job in this country. It might not be the one you want, but it's a job until you find the one you want.


Why work when social programs reward you for NOT working??? Free food, free health care, free subsidized rent....hell even free college. Working is for suckers. At least this is the mindset perpetuated by some.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No reason not to ever have a job in this country


I was laid off in June 1982 and again the following January. I busted my rear end to get a job both times, because I had two dependents - a spouse in college and an ungrateful step-daughter, plus a mortgage.

Both times it took me three months to find a professional job.

Part of that time - not all of it - I was working part time in Kmart.

Nobody gets to lecture me about this stuff.

Christine


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I was laid off in June 1982 and again the following January. I busted my rear end to get a job both times, because I had two dependents - a spouse in college and an ungrateful step-daughter, plus a mortgage.
> 
> Both times it took me three months to find a professional job.
> 
> ...


I'm scrolling up and down trying to find the part where the lecture took place...???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I'm scrolling up and down trying to find the part where the lecture took place...???


It was where someone said "Nobody in this country ever has to go without a job."

Christine


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

x100 said:


> And the number of ppl whose unemployment benefits ended are considered employed I believe.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, they're just considered not unemployed.


Receiving unemployment benefits has no bearing on whether or not you are counted in the U-3 unemployment rate. It is the officially recognized rate of unemployment, measuring the number of unemployed people as a percentage of the labor force. It means you are unemployed and actively working for work the past 4 weeks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> It is the officially recognized rate of unemployment, measuring the number of unemployed people as a percentage of the labor force. It means you are unemployed and actively working for work the past 4 weeks.


Then what are the millions of 18-30 year olds that have never worked or even looked for a job called? Gifted?


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then what are the millions of 18-30 year olds that have never worked or even looked for a job called? Gifted?


They are counted in the U-5 unemployment rate which includes everyone in the U-4 rate, in addition to any people who are available to work, willing to work and not discouraged from looking for work, but who have not looked for work in the prior four weeks for some other reason.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

x100 said:


> ^@ Seal, I am still looking full time for a part timer...


Then spend half your time reading this all the time.
*
Time*
Pink Floyd

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time. 
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> but this driver in Trenton told me he is clearing $5k a week


All lies


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can tell a child a thousand times not to touch it because it's hot, but he won't figure it out until that child burns his hand.
> 
> I say let them all become rideshare drivers. Let them learn the hard way. Nothing wrong with a gullible person having no way to fix their totaled vehicle. Hell, rideshare ruined the passenger vehicle transportation industry forever. There are many like myself that would love to see all the ignorant idiots whom ruined our business get a taste of reality. Those Uber commercials on tv make this industry look so peaceful and promising.


If I drove in that quaint little hilly paradise village they show at the end of the ad (during twilight hours), I'd never want to STOP driving! No traffic, barely a traffic light to be seen, all pax are happy and normal...

I loved the ad where the young mom drives Uber "side hustle" and they show her pax tipping her $5 then the next scene she's taking her kids on a ski trip vacation. LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!! There aren't loud enough LOLs for my appropriate response to that friggin' commercial. Just.....please. Uber, please.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I remember the time that I got called to a domestic dispute unknowingly. The girl got in my car, in about 20 seconds after pulling out of the neighborhood somebody started following us. I was in Miami at 1 in the morning having an unknown person follow me in the streets trying to ram my vehicle basically. I called the police and when I did the passenger in the back started to beat me in the head with her cell phone. I pulled the car into a gas station jumped out and sat down in the car basically with enough distance between me and Mike are that if I needed to I could run. Her boyfriend got out of his truck came up to my vehicle and threw a set of keys at her and told her he never wanted to see her again. When he got out of his car, he had scratches and bruises all over his face from where she had attacked him earlier. I told her to get out of my car. She refused, it took 3 Miami police officers to get her out of my car. Uber did nothing about it. Uber did nothing about it. Uber did nothing about it. Uber did not compensate me in any way at all. Not even a $5 we're sorry.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group are asked all the time by passengers about whether they should drive ride share and what we think of it. We are straight with them about the reality of driver compensation, the increase in bad passenger behavior and the dangers of driving in crime ridden neighborhoods. We encourage these passengers / potential drivers to come on this site and read and get an education about the reality of this gig from drivers around the country and the world.
> 
> We decided to take things one step further and made up a little business card with the uberpeople web site address and a follow up e-mail to our driver group. We hand them out to passengers and recommend that they get a balanced perspective of ride share and a reality check on what they are hearing from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


I would tell people after they told me other drivers told them they made bank, that those drivers were just trying to get you to sign up under their name. I would be frank about the compensation: where I live, drivers get maybe 65 (may be less now, I don't know) cents per mile and that is only when a passenger is in the car and that the .54 per mile allowed by the IRS is about right so our actual "profit" is about 11 cents per mile. I also told them that there is no compensation for the miles we drive to pick someone up and none for deadhead miles back from a play 120 miles away. All of them were flabbergasted, plus my tips increased.



Jay Dean said:


> It takes anyone with half a brain to know you can't pencil in numbers in doing this in anything other then a POS car you are ready to walk away from, people are bored and are looking for whatever....I'm barely making ends in my old car lol Why is it trendy to be a faux cab driver with no benefits IN a NICE car that depreciates..mind boggling


So, I drove this nice naive young guy one evening and of course we discussed driving for Uber/Lyft. I told him the reality and he was still positive about the potential AND was going to lease a new car! I told him, Oh, Honey NO.... and he wouldn't be swayed. He's heard of people making bank driving 200 miles to drive San Francisco. I said not really, anymore, not necessarily so and you can't trust Luber to maintain a higher per mile fee. Sad.



UberBastid said:


> I have been reading and following this thread since it's birth. And (this is very unusual for me) I have not commented, just absorbed. Great discussion, and, yes, it _should _be a featured thread.
> 
> Some have been here long enough to remember when, a year ago, I commented that there is a "finite number of people who would do this job" and that the day would come when "there won't be enough people to do this job, especially at the rate that they are burning through drivers". I was ridiculed and chastised, and cried myself to sleep that night.
> 
> ...


You've got that right! I credit the current job situation to my being able to find a position in an industry just BEGGING for people. It may be $11 per hour, but far more than I was making on Luber on a good day. Plus, scheduled 7 days, 6 days a week and I'm hoping for part time. It's flexible enough I can get a day off when I need to do my other side gig and no more running my car into the ground.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

UP is rideshare drivers bible

It tells you what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Folks, I started this post and then didn't update you all. Our driver group is happy to report that we believe that we hit the 250 mark this week. We believe that we have discouraged 250 drivers from driving ride share based on the collective e mails that we received from our cards directing them to the UP site on them. Unfortunately, that is 250 drivers in the NJ and NYC area which doesn't do much for your regions of the country. But it does prove that our strategy is working. Drivers come to this UP site at our recommendation. They read, research and make an informed educated decision about driving ride share. We influence that decision by what we collectively share.


----------

